# Painting wheel rims



## mrMoo77 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have quite a bit of rust on my rims. (they are white) I was thinking about spray painting them after I sand the rust.
Is this a good idea?


----------



## akikuro (Mar 26, 2009)

not sure what level of restoration you are doing on your bike - but you may consider blasting the paint off , prime and doing a repaint. if you have pinstripes you can use a Beugler Pinstriping tool or even pinstriping tape. make sure to measure the thickness and distances of the stripes before you remove the paint


----------



## dodge610 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rust on rims*

I posted this on the schwinn forum you could have the rims beadblasted and then powdercoated in white that will hold up 10 times longer than paint e mail me at dodgeman774@sssnet.com and i will give you a price on getting that done i can also clearcoat them to make them super durable if you are interested.


----------

